# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Человек ты хочеш жить вечно!!!

## anna 77

Хочеш ли ты жить вечно??? А думал ли ты, что это подвергнет мир к собственному истриблению? Нет? Конечно нет, ты думаеш только о себе любимом!!! Стадо эгоистов!!! Человек, что ты сделаеш во имя спасения мира!!!

----------


## stre10k

Для спасения мира - ни шагу... Могу предать страну (например) ради его разрушения

----------


## Raz1el

а че я бы хотел... так даже ничего не страшно... ведь в какое бы дерьмо ты не попал, все кто застал этот момент здохнут а ты с презрением смож посмеятся над их убогими раздолбанными могилками...  начинать новую жизнь сколько угодно раз, новую и хорошую..
когда нибудь надоест конечно наверно, но тоже не факт, ибо века идут, менятеся жизнь, обстановка, мир...

----------


## Cool

я бы стал жить вечно только ради того, чтоб завоевать весь мир. Как Ильпалаццо-сама, при условии, что под боком будет гиперактивная дура Эксель... А так, ни за какие коврижки, и так жизнь не мила...

----------


## Wolf

вроде такая тема была?!
а я долго нехочу, но хочу попробовать все что можно.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

не... не вариант.... я думаю, это скучно. хотя я не могу ничего утверждать.

----------


## Agains

Нет однозначно.Тем более несуразно спрашивать об этом на суицид форуме)

----------


## Антонина

Не хочу. Там почти стопудово будет одиноко - раз, скучно - два, не к чему стремиться - три. Но хотела бы, чтобы побольше успеть: скажем, отучиться в художественной школе и поработать во многих областях. Хотя и это наскучило бы. вкус к жизни,как и вкус к смерти, в их незавершенности.

----------


## PutnikSmerti

эээ, если человечество и дальше будет размножаться без смерти такими темпами, то представить страшно грандиозную утопию человечества)))
маленькая планетка заселенная блохами))) нет уж, увольте, затопчут в итоге!

----------


## Аска

О, господи. Откуда столько агрессии в вопросе?
Когда я задала этот вопрос - о вечной жизни - одному своему другу, ему 25 лет, он вырос в деревне, парень простой и хороший, - он подумал немного и после паузы сказал: "вечность жить на одну пенсию? Нет уж, увольте"...   :Big Grin: 
А еще в подписи у меня на первой строчке ответ.

----------


## siro

Это называется "где бы мне сорвать свою злость????" 
Садистка...

----------


## Римма

> я бы стал жить вечно только ради того, чтоб завоевать весь мир.


 Ну, завоюешь... Дальше что?

----------


## Freezer2007

жить,и смотреть как будут умирать все те кто те небезразличен,НЕ СПАСИБО.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Для спасения мира - ни шагу... Могу предать страну (например) ради его разрушения


 для разрушения этого мира меня не остановит ничего!

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Я бы не хотела жить вечно. Зачем? Видеть смерть близких людей? Смотреть, как меняется мир? Как люди становятся все более порочными? Как погибает добро? Как начинаются эпидемии и войны?
Но если бы я могла хоть как-то помочь в спасении мира, то я бы сделала все!

----------


## NoNaMe

О. На эту тему есть хороший фильм - двухсотлетний человек с Робином Уильямсом. Под конец он просто захотел умереть.

----------


## blooddrakon

> О. На эту тему есть хороший фильм - двухсотлетний человек с Робином Уильямсом. Под конец он просто захотел умереть.


 Он захотел не умереть , а стать человеком, это все-таки разные вещи.

----------


## NoNaMe

"Эндрю лежал в постели, и мысли его медленно тускнели.
     Он отчаянно цеплялся за них. Человек! Он стал  человеком!  Он хотел, чтобы это была его последняя  мысль.  С  нею  ему  хотелось  раствориться, умереть."

Айзек Азимов. Двухсотлетний человек

----------


## Stas

Чёрт. Не хочу. Есть книга "Бездна голодных глаз". Так там были бесы (бессмертные). Так так один бес другого распознал по взгляду... на кладбище. Покой - это роскошь для... Дункана Маклауда из клана Маклаудов.

----------


## Roman

а я хочу. я один. а те кто рядом--не такие уже и родные. переживу.да я хочу видеть перемены в мире, пусть эпидемии, пусть войны, пусть смерти. наблюдать. да. да, мне будет больно, когда я пойму, что те  немногие, кто мне был дорог уже ушли...но я буду рад, если буду знать, что не испортил им жизнь. 
жить вечно или не жить.

----------


## tventin2

даже если выхода нет, всегда остается последний выход - умереть. очень жестоко лишать человека этого последнего выхода.

----------


## [underlover]

не хочу. 

что изменится через тысячу лет?
технологии, наука, медицина, способы питания и общения

а люди?
чувства, если не атрофируются, будут такимит же, как и сйечас

1000 лет назад люди любили, страдали, боялись и вешались
и еще через 1000 будут

я бы слишком устала от вечности... хотя я и уже...

----------


## [underlover]

вспомнилось из детства). группа ария "слишком грустно быть бессмертным - те же лица день за днем, те же глупые ответы на вопрос зачем живем"
.простите, если ошиблась в тексте , слышала несколько лет назад последний раз, гуглить лень).

----------


## Black Angel

не помню кто, но кто-то как раз по такой теме сказал :" жить вечно?! я хочу поскорей закончить эту жизнь, а ты мне предлагаешь жить вечно!" и я полностью согласна с этим высказыванием

----------


## MATARIEL

> и я полностью согласна с этим высказыванием


 И я тоже... помоему самый большой мой страх - это как раз вечная жизнь... ббррр..

----------


## Omega

очень даже неплохо жыть вечно если твои рани исцеляются, телесние рани.
может ето мне только хорошо, обычно я забываю даже самого близкого человека если не вижу несколько недель.
а для спасения планети... вобще же люди и основная проблема планеты.
"уничтожить человечество единым махом непросто - как-никак есть закон и власть, - но опустошить людской муравейник, передавив всех поодиночке, - вполне возможно, было бы терпенье"  ричард рамирез.   
особенно возможно если ти безсмертный!

----------


## bugfly

а я бы хотел жить вечно, как в сериале "горец", живёшь, не стареешь, любые раны исцеляются сами и мгновенно, только вот их войнушку надо исключить, ну чтобы тебя другие бессмертные не смогли засечь и всё ок! а насчёт человечества, так я думаю что все его проблемы от тогог, что живём мало, если бы жили вечно, то каждое новое поколение не наступало всё на теже грабли, которые нехорошие мира сего в большом изобилии на нашем пути раскидывают...

----------


## Roman

кому-что. эгоизм? пусть так. просто когда никому ненужен, то не особенно задумываешься о человечестве. да, я грёбаный эгоист. наверное поэтому один. 
омега--маньячка). 
я бы вот хотел убраться из этого мира...возможно с планеты. если ты бессмертный--нет границ. (хорошо было б с другими бессмертными...порубаться).

----------


## ~alonely~

> я хочу видеть перемены в мире, пусть эпидемии, пусть войны, пусть смерти. наблюдать. да. да, мне будет больно, когда я пойму, что те  немногие, кто мне был дорог уже ушли...но я буду рад, если буду знать, что не испортил им жизнь. 
> жить вечно или не жить.


 ты реально ненормальный.

----------


## Roman

а что такое быть нормальным?

----------


## ~alonely~

желать видеть как уходят близкие люди-явно ненормально.

----------


## Roman

желать убивать нормально? желать дарить жизнь нормально? просто наблюдать нормально?
кто указвает, что нормально, а что нет? грёбаные границы поставили...зачем?

----------


## Omega

> (хорошо было б с другими бессмертными...порубаться).


 не, рубаться неинтересно. повезет если сразу, а то ж обычно по частям... то палец, то руку то ноги кусок.  та и самом неприятно.

а еще, если быть безсмертным, можно увидеть как розрушаються планеты и рождаються новые звезды, как черная дыра розщепит Землю на атоми. вот только в космосе без кислорода, потом холодина вечная....   ето надо духом каким-нибуть быть.

всеровно вечного ничего не существует.

----------


## Roman

Время...

----------


## tventin2

говорят, что и времени нет...

----------


## Roman

ничего нет...это лишь наше воображение, которого тоже нет.

----------


## tventin2

я есть. а пока я есть, есть все, о чем я знаю. во как!

----------


## Omega

> Время...


 хз... что такое время? если время существования то точно не вечное. помоему время даже нельзя так воспринимать, ето не явление... неимеет века. ето как метр, величина измерения.
вечность нельзя измерить.

----------


## Omega

> я есть. а пока я есть, есть все, о чем я знаю. во как!


 правильно, не грусти - сникерсни!  :Smile:

----------


## Roman

сникерс--сплошная гадость, пусть и вкусная.

----------


## [underlover]

> сникерс--сплошная гадость, пусть и вкусная.


 лучше яблоки =) или помидоры - кому что ближе)

----------


## Roman

и то и то хорошо. правда помидоры больше люблю.
это флуд?

----------


## [underlover]

да. а что?)
зато жить хочется больше...))

----------


## Adam Selen

я хочу жить вечно. меня признают сверхчеловеком, появится мой культ, я поведу людей к звёздам и дам им процветание. как перри родман.

----------


## Omega

> я хочу жить вечно. меня признают сверхчеловеком, появится мой культ, я поведу людей к звёздам и дам им процветание. как перри родман.


 ага, ето такие твари что только и ждут когда им дадут)) 
а когда тебе надоест, они скажут что ты жадина и вобще плохой безсмертний.

----------


## Roman

скорее всего над тобой просто начнут ставить опыты, изучать, если будешь афишировать так.

----------


## MATARIEL

а моя дрель пронзит небеса...)))

----------


## flights_of_fantasy

Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы узнать, что со мной творится. Я человек, который вечно переживает. Это проявляется во всём. Из- за того чо я постоянно нахожусь в напряжении, я стала замечать за собой следующее. У меня стучит в голове когда я полнимус или пробегу или её по какой- то причине во время напряжения. Мне17 лет, я не знаю, что делать. Это ведь серьёзно? Что со мной будет? Инсульт?

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну перестань переживать. это нервы, скорее всего. или давление.
ничего серьезного, ничего с тобой не будет,  хватит придумывать себе болезни. если состояние действительно тебя беспокоит, сходи к врачу. для начала к терапевту. но мне кажется, что ты реально выдумываешь себе болезни и симптомы. после физ.нагрузки практически у всех что-то стучит или ноги подкашиваются.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Человек, что ты сделаеш во имя спасения мира!!!


 Так ничего. Я- молодец?
Кстати, вечно жить хотел бы. Наверное, новая жизнь начинается, когда все твое поколение умирает. А ты живешь.

----------

